# Leaking oil from Everywhere, Dealership has had car 2 weeks!



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

I went in with a oil leaking complaint and engine light, They found the problem, 2 weeks later they still haven't fixed it, Everyday they tell me its going to be done, and everyday its not done. They told me they didn't offer loners or rentals, which is bull crap because I thought it was GM's policy to offer one during overnight warranty work. I called GM they said they should give me one, but i waited so long to call because everyday they said it was going to be done and everyday it wasn't, Im going on vacation now that Ill have to cancel because 2 weeks later my car is still in the shop. So the guy at gm said we have really good news, and conferenced me with the dealership, they will have my car done at noon tomorrow, Like they said everyday! I needed a car tomorrow at 8AM but they don't listen!


Service History
Transmission 18,000
Waterpump 40,000
Waterpump 50,000
Thermostat 55,000
Water line connection 55,000
Engine fan 60,000
Thermostat 72,000 (my mistake, Not a water pump this time)
Oil, Leaking from engine gaskets, 72,000


11 cruze eco 6 speed manual


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Let's hope they get it fixed for you by tomorrow.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

I guess the rental/loner is only bumper to bumper is what I'm being told? anyways two weeks is long enough LOL. sometimes you just need to vent right?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi unitednations191,

I'm very sorry to hear this and I can certainly understand your frustrations! We will be happy to contact your dealer on your behalf and further discuss your concern with 
them. Feel free to provide your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name via private message if any further assistance is needed. We look forward to helping!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Why so many Water pumps? I wish we knew if the new replacement parts used are new or not?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

YIKES! That's a pretty significant history.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That many water pumps how is your head gasket? 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi unitednations191,
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear this and I can certainly understand your frustrations! We will be happy to contact your dealer on your behalf and further discuss your concern with
> them. Feel free to provide your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name via private message if any further assistance is needed. We look forward to helping!
> ...




HAHAHAHAHAHA helping? the customer service guy today pretty much told me to shut up on the phone. They did contact the dealer, It was pointless. Just like the customer service. 

The 1st time when I had transmission issues, Customer service was GREAT, now its horrible.

I was on the phone telling him the cars had so many problems and been gone two weeks, He did pretty much tell me to shut up and that the car is going to be done tomorrow. I wasn't rude, a little frustrated but I acting nice, When I had my transmission problem, they gave me on star for 2 years, and told me Any other powertrain issues to call them and they will be happy to provide me with something. I let it go for the waterpumps, I didn't want to be a jerk. But I just called now and it was bad.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> That many water pumps how is your head gasket?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s



The first water pump started spraying coolant, It was quite interesting actually. The second, Leaked a tiny bit, This one I really don't know why the had to replace it, The car was leaking some oil, They keep finding new problems as they dig deeper in the engine, Granted its all free. Besides the coil, Which I bought one on amazon for 72 bucks, I wasn't giving them 200 for the dam(N) thing. 

My mother is looking into buying a 2014 sonic, I hope they worked out issues in that motor. My 11 Cruze is garbage.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

unitednations191 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA helping? the customer service guy today pretty much told me to shut up on the phone. They did contact the dealer, It was pointless. Just like the customer service.
> 
> The 1st time when I had transmission issues, Customer service was GREAT, now its horrible.
> 
> I was on the phone telling him the cars had so many problems and been gone two weeks, He did pretty much tell me to shut up and that the car is going to be done tomorrow. I wasn't rude, a little frustrated but I acting nice, When I had my transmission problem, they gave me on star for 2 years, and told me Any other powertrain issues to call them and they will be happy to provide me with something. I let it go for the waterpumps, I didn't want to be a jerk. But I just called now and it was bad.


Give the Chevy Customer Care folks here a chance. They seem to be able to get results when regular GM Customer Service can't.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

unitednations191 said:


> The first water pump started spraying coolant, It was quite interesting actually. The second, Leaked a tiny bit, This one I really don't know why the had to replace it, The car was leaking some oil, They keep finding new problems as they dig deeper in the engine, Granted its all free. Besides the coil, Which I bought one on amazon for 72 bucks, I wasn't giving them 200 for the dam(N) thing.
> 
> My mother is looking into buying a 2014 sonic, I hope they worked out issues in that motor. My 11 Cruze is garbage.


The 2011 was the first model year in the US. Subsequent model years have been much more reliable.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

obermd said:


> Give the Chevy Customer Care folks here a chance. They seem to be able to get results when regular GM Customer Service can't.




I actually started with the Care people on here, Then they told me that GM customer service would be better to assist me, I tried Facebook as well. 

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]Logan, As you dealership is working to repair your vehicle, they are in the best position to assist you with any repair related concerns. Going forward, we do not have additional information to provide you or anyway to assist you while the repairs are completed.GM Customer Care[/FONT]


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

obermd said:


> The 2011 was the first model year in the US. Subsequent model years have been much more reliable.



yeah, I realize that, Thats why I am not giving up on General Motors quite yet. So a plus for the sonic then? She has a 10 toyota corolla at the moment.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

Got my car back today, I walked in the shop and they had a huge sign saying GET LOGAN ZEHRS CAR DONE ASAP! 

What they found was the coil shorted out due to water getting into the Number 2 cylinder. So they replaced my thermostat and housing gasket, Plus a few more gaskets were leaking oil. I replaced the coil and the plugs and while i was at it I replaced the valve cover as well.

































My PCV ports were dirty. I forgot the mention it before, but I this is also my second thermostat on this car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

unitednations191 said:


> Got my car back today, I walked in the shop and they had a huge sign saying GET LOGAN ZEHRS CAR DONE ASAP!
> 
> What they found was the coil shorted out due to water getting into the Number 2 cylinder. So they replaced my thermostat and housing gasket, Plus a few more gaskets were leaking oil. I replaced the coil and the plugs and while i was at it I replaced the valve cover as well.
> View attachment 102617
> ...


Hi Logan,

How if your car performing now? Please let me know of any feedback you would like to share, or if you have further questions. I'm always happy to help the best that I can for everyone. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

after the second water I would of found another dealer. looks to me they didn't install items correctly. If you can I would never go back to that dealer I hope you get your sonic from another dealer and tell this one why you are not buying your sonic from them


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

jsusanka said:


> after the second water I would of found another dealer. looks to me they didn't install items correctly. If you can I would never go back to that dealer I hope you get your sonic from another dealer and tell this one why you are not buying your sonic from them



I did find another dealer this is the second one. The 1st one told me someone was playing a joke on me when i told them it was leaking oil. They must think im stupid, I know that i seen oil drips in the driveway. So I brought it to this dealer and sure enough it was leaking in 3 places. This dealer was not so bad, It took over a week but atleast the found the problem. There are only two dealers around here with in a good amount of distance.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

well No sonic now. I think the service record with my cruze scared my mother to buy another toyota. I really have never heard of any reliability issues with any new toyotas, All of our friends and families that have them are going on 200,000 miles with maybe a brake job once and thats it. My cousins 2008 Toyota tacoma has 150,000 miles and never even did a brake job yet. My 2001 s10 has 170,000 miles and I bet we stuck 8,000 in parts in that truck.


----------

